# Help!! Cat Poo Eater!



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ugh..I'm disgusted. Cricket got a piece of poo out of the litter box, and she ate it! And I won't be getting kisses from her for quite awhile....any suggestions on what I can do to stop the madness? Why on earth would a dog want to eat poo??? It's soooo gross. uke:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Welcome to the world of dogs and cats living together. Cat tootsies are their favorite. Actually cats have much higher protein in their food and don't digest a whole lot of it. Therefore, there is lots of nummy nutrition left in those things as far as a dog is concerned. Best bet, is the word "nasty", a tooth brushing and a way to block off the cat box - like a child gate. The cat can still jump into the area, but the dog has to work a lot harder. Good luck - it's a never ending battle for some.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lisa already said my first thought when I saw your thread title, "Welcome to the world of dogs."

We put a couple of small 18" high ex-pen panels around the litter box. The dogs could get over it if they wanted, but they see the ex-pen and know it is off limits, so they leave it alone. 18" is not so tall that it is difficult for the cat to jump over either. If your cat isn't elderly, a 24" ex-pen would work just as well (and that height is much easier to find). You can just remove some of the hinges between the panels to make it as small as you like. You don't need to use the whole ex-pen.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Unfortunately, this is not atypical behavior!! 

There are lots of threads on poop eating, so run a search on that and see if you can find some tips. You could try putting some hot sauce on the cat poo and deter that way, that seems to work for some.

Gucci won't eat her own poo, or a cats, but rabbit poo? She loves that so I have to keep the rabbits OUT of my yard. Constant battle because they eat through the chicken wire.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

All of my dogs have always eaten cat poop. Luckily, I can keep the litter boxes away from them - they are in the basement. The problem is when the dogs go outside. The cats poop in the flower beds and the dogs know just where to find it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

So true, Michele. One of the other Hav owners was telling me that her girl has the most amazing sense of smell (or cat poop radar!). She goes out the back door in the morning and can run straight to the newest cat poop buried in the yard overnight. She solved that by putting in a Scarecrow motion detector sprinker system that turns on with motion at night.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I can't help with that either but I do have to say it seems like better than eating their own :brushteeth:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Funny... it is gross isn't it. 
Every dog I've had has been very interested in cat poop so we've always put the cat box and cat food in a room with a baby gate at the door. In our current house the den belongs to the cat. All of her stuff is there and there is a baby gate in the doorway so she can come and go but the dogs can't get in. It's also her "get away from the crazy RLH girls" spot.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

My dogs have always been cat poop eaters too, so I expect Salsa will follow that charming trait. Our cat litter box is in a bathtub, but my cat rarely uses it as she prefers to go outside. We have a mulched border in our backyard that has lots of mounds where the kitty covers her poop. Every once in a while I go through them and clean up what I can. But Salsa has to be supervised out there.

The other day Salsa pooped in the back yard in the early morning. It was too dark to pick it up so I left it until we got back from our walk. When we returned I found that our cat had covered over Salsa's poop. Where are your manners Miss Salsa!!!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

uke:Right now I am grateful for DH's severe cat allergies --- we can not have cats.
LOL


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Debbie, LOL! That is so funny that you cat decided to cover up Salsa's poop for her! She was probably cursing under her breath the whole time too. 

Kubrick has never gotten to cat poop, so I'm not sure if he likes it but he did like to eat his own. uke: Thankfully that has since stopped.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that's hilarious Debby! I've never heard of a cat covering up a dog's poop. Ha ha!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm allergic to cats, so none of our own, but one of our neighbors has roaming cats that would use our yard as a litterbox. When Dusty arrived she thought that was a special new treat for her! So gross! The problem seems to have gone away on it's own. Maybe having a dog in the yard (even a little dog who is only out there sometimes) has been enough to deter the cats. 
I'll say it too-Welcome to the world of dogs! :frusty:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ha! And already having 4 dogs before Cricket came home, I thought I knew what I was doing...I guess it's time for this old dog to learn some new tricks! :biggrin1:


----------

